# +44213 lap, prior to open 44145



## carowolb66 (Sep 7, 2010)

When a laparoscopic procedure is converted to an open procedure, I know to report the service as open. However, what do you do when the procedure began Laparoscopically and the mobilization (take-down) of the splenic flexure was completed prior to converting to the open procedure? CPT states that +44213 (use in conjunction w/44204-44208) which are laparoscopic procedure codes, and +44139 (use in conjunction w/44140-44147) are open procedure codes. Would you still report the +44213 w/44145, get a denial and appeal, or would you convert the add-on code as well, using the +44139 and the correlating open procedure code (ie...44145)? Not sure what to do here. Thanks! ;  )


----------

